# [Review] Roccat Kone Pure - leichter Nager mit anpassbarer Beleuchtung



## Braineater (18. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Technische Details*
*Optik und Verarbeitung*
*Treibersoftware*
*Praxischeck*
*Fazit*​
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Mit der Kone Serie hat sich Roccat im Eingabegerätebereich einen Namen aufgebaut. Die Mäuse aus der Produktreihe bekamen dabei nicht unbedingt nur positives Feedback, sondern mussten oft auch herbe Kritik für das fehleranfällige Mausrad hinnehmen. Mit den neu vorgestellten Kone Modellen Pure und XTD sollen diese Probleme aber nun endgültig der Vergangenheit angehören. So wurde das Mausrad komplett überarbeitet und sogar mit Titan verstärkt. Die folgenden Zeilen sollen klären wie sich die Kone Pure im Alltagsgebrauch schlägt. 

Zur Einstimmung gibt es einen kleinen Produkttrailer vom Hersteller:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dNzjcRjm3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An dieser Stelle geht erstmal noch ein großer Dank für das entgegegebrachte Vertrauen und die bereitstellung des Samples an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung wurde im Roccat-typischen schwarz-blauen Farbschema gestaltet. Die per Magnetclip verschlossene Front kann geöffnet werden, um einen Blick auf die hinter Plastik drapierte Maus zu werfen. Die Kartonage ist rundherum gespickt mit Bildern und Informationen rund um die Kone Pure. Ein Aufkleber weist zudem extra auf das verbesserte Mausrad hin. Der Lieferumfang hält keine Überraschungen bereit und beinhaltet neben der Maus lediglich eine dünne Gebrauchsanweisung. Treiber müssen von der Herstellerhomepage runtergeladen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Kone Pure kommt ein aktueller Lasersensor der Firma Avago zum Einsatz. Der Sensor tastet den Untergrund mit einer Auflösung zwischen 200 und maximal 8200 dpi ab.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Optik und Verarbeitung*

Die schwarze und kompakte Kone Pure ist aufgrund der Form des Korpus lediglich für den rechtshändigen Gebrauch ausgelegt. Das relativ kleine, rechtsseitig leicht abflachende Chassis wird im hinteren Bereich etwas ausladender. In Kombination mit der Daumenmulde unterhalb der beiden Seitentasten ist es dem Hersteller gelungen eine durchaus angenehme Ergonomie zu schaffen, welche die Handhaltung optimal unterstützt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Maus wurde mit einem sehr hochwertig wirkenden Softtouchbeschichtung versehen. Lediglich im Bereich des Rückelogos wurde Lack ausgespart, um ein Durscheinen der Beleuchtung zu ermöglichen. Hier werden Langzeittests zeigen, wie haltbar die Beschichtung, vor allen Dingen in den Übergangsbereichen ist. Die geschwungene Linienführung mit den abgerundeten Kanten und das mattschwarze Gehäuses hinterlassen einen sehr eleganten Gesamteindruck und erzeugen eine schlichte homogene Optik. Damit das Ganze nicht zu langweilig erscheint sorgen ein kleines Herstellerlogo im Daumenbereich sowie das mittels anpassbarer Beleuchtung gekonnt in Szene gesetzte Rückenlogo für ein paar optische Highlights.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Kone Pure verfügt über insgesamt sieben Tasten. Abzüglich der beiden Hauptmaustasten und des Mausrades bleiben noch zwei gut platzierte Daumentasten sowie zwei Buttons zum Durchschalten der DPI Stufen. Das bei den Vorgängerserien häufig kritisierte Mausrad wurde laut Roccat kräftig überarbeitet. Die nun titanverstärke und gummierte Walze sitzt absolut passgenau und bombenfest in der Aufhängung. Das Scrollen geht relativ straf und wird über eine feine Rasterung sowohl spürbar, als auch akustisch begleitet. Das Mausrad und die darüber platzieren Bedienelemente werden von einem schmalen Rahmen in Hochglanz-Optik eingeschlossen.
Das Anschlusskabel wurde mit einem feinen Textilsleeve versehen, welcher die Flexibilität des Kabels leider etwas einschränkt. Der beschriftete USB-Stecker erleichtert die Identifikation des Geräts unter dem Schreibtisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf der Unterseite wurden im vorderen und hinteren Bereich insgesamt zwei große, leicht konkav gewölbte und an den Kanten abgerundete Gleitfüße angebracht. Durch die Wölbung wird nicht nur die Auflagefläche verringert und damit die Gleitfähigkeit verbessert, sondern es werden auch gleich vorsorglich unnötige Laufgeräuschen auf Stoffmauspads unterbunden. 
Der von Roccat „Pro Aim Sensor R3“ getaufte Sensor wurde minimal in den vorderen Bereich verschoben platziert. Hinter der Bezeichnung verbirgt sich nichts anderes als ein Avago ADNS 9800 Lasersensor mit eine maximalen Abtastrate von 8200 dpi.

Verarbeitungstechnisch gibt es keinerlei Anlass zu Kritik. Das Chassis wirkt sehr hochwertig und die Materialwahl ist hervorragend.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Treibersoftware*

Die Gestaltung des Treiberinterfaces ist schon von der Roccat Isku FX Tastatur bekannt. Die blau-schwarze Oberfläche teilt die verschiedenen Einstellungen auf insgesamt sechs Raster auf. Im unteren Bereich des Fensters kann man bis zu fünf Profile verwalten. Hier besteht auch die Möglichkeit diese zu exportieren oder von einer externen Quelle zu importieren. Über den Edit Button können Profile zudem umbenannt und bei Bedarf mit bis zu drei Anwendungen verknüpft werden. Das entsprechende Profil wird dann beim Start der Anwendung automatisch geladen.
Ein Großteil der Software ist Englisch, daran lässt sich auch nichts ändern. Über eine kleine Leiste am unteren Rand kann man sich lediglich eine Übersetzung mancher Passagen anzeigen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der „Main Control“ Raster beinhaltet alle wichtigen Einstellungen rund um die Zeigerbewegung. Hier lassen sich bis zu fünf verschiedene DPI Stufen definieren oder bei Bedarf auch deaktivieren. Diese werden mit den über dem Mausrad platzierten Tasten durchgeschaltet. Außerdem lässt sich noch die Scrollgeschwindigkeit, die Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit und die Empfindlichkeit der Zeigerbewegung verändern.
Beim „Button Assignment“ lassen sich die Maustasten, ausgenommen die beiden Haupttasten, mit alternativen Funktionen belegen. Neben verschiedenen Standardfunktionen lassen sich die Tasten auch mit Shortcuts für Anwendungen, Profilen oder Makros belegen. Die beiden Daumentasten können zudem als Easy Shift[+] Tasten definiert werden. Wird diese besondere  Taste gedrückt, dann können vorher definierte Zweitfunktionen für alle Maustasten abgerufen werden. Mittig platziert am unteren Rand findet man den mächtigen Makro Manager.
Der „Advanced Control“ Abschnitt beinhaltet einige zusätzliche Einstellungen zum Sensor. So lässt sich hier die Empfindlichkeit für X- und Y-Achse getrennt regeln, Angel Snapping zuschalten, die Polling Rate bestimmen und auch die Lift off Distanz regulieren. Außerdem lässt sich das Audiofeedback des Treibers anpassen und die Zeigerbewegung unter Windows genauer einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hinter „Color Control“ verbergen sich die Einstellungen zum Rückenlogo. Dieses lässt sich entweder mit vordefinierten Farben belegen oder über einen, eigens per RGB Code definierten Farbton. Bei Bedarf lässt sich ein pulsierender Effekt zuschalten oder die Beleuchtung auch gänzlich deaktivieren.
„R.A.D.“ stellt ein Archievements System dar. Hier kann der User für Klicks und Mausaktionen bestimmt Trophäen freischalten. Was man dazu tun muss bleibt ein Geheimnis. Neben den Klicks wird auch die zurückgelegt Distanz aufgezeichnet. 
Der letzte Raster „Update/Support“ stellt Links zum Treiberdownload und zum Onlinesupport bereits. Außerdem kann man hier die Treiber- und Firmware-Version in Erfahrung bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Abschließend soll der Makroeditor noch kurz vorgestellt werden. Der im Treiber integrierte Makromanager bietet eine ganze Reihe von vordefinierten Makros für verschiedene, mehr oder weniger aktuelle Titel. Natürlich lassen sich auch selber Makros anlegen, dieser Prozess ist allerdings etwas umständlich gelöst.
Zuerst muss man ein neues Makro Set anlegen, um anschließend ein neues Makro hinzuzufügen. Dieses Makro kann nun mit verschiedenen Tastatur-Aktionen gefüllt werden. Ist die Aufnahme abgeschlossen, dann lassen sich mittels Rechtsklick noch verschiedene Funktionen einfügen. So ist es möglich Verzögerungen einzubauen, neue Tastenabfolgen zwischenzuschieben, Tastenanschläge zu entfernen oder sogar Mausaktionen hinzuzufügen. Ein nachträgliches Verschieben ist jedoch nicht möglich und muss bei Bedarf umständlich über löschen und neu anlegen erfolgen. Im fortgeschrittenen Modus lässt sich das Einsetzen des Tasten-Anschlages sowie dessen Dauer präzise festlegen. 
Mit dem Makroeditor steht ein mächtiges Werkzeug zur Verfügung, mit welchem sich dank geräteübergreifender Funktionen alle erdenklichen Aktionen umsetzen lassen.

Die Maus verfügt ebenfalls über eine Unterstützung zu Roccats Talk FX Technik, welche das Spielgeschehen mit einer farblich passenden Beleuchtung unterstützt. Hierzu ist es nötig einen extra Treiber zu installieren um in den Genuss der Effekte zu kommen. Da das Logo beim Spielen aber normalerweise verdeckt wird ist uns der Nutzen der Technik bei dieser Maus nicht ganz schlüssig.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Praxischeck*

Die Kone Pure liegt hervorragend in der Hand. Das liegt nicht nur an der ergonomisch sehr gelungenen Form, sondern auch an dem haptisch sehr angenehmen Softtouch-Lack. Dieser schmiegt sich sanft der Hand an und fühlt sich warm und organisch an. Die Daumenmulde unterstützt nicht nur die Lage des Fingers, sondern gibt auch zusätzlichen Gripp beim Anheben.
Aufgrund des relativ kleinen Gehäuses ist der Nager eher für kleine bis mittlere Hände ausgelegt. Hat man jedoch keine Probleme mit der Fingertip Grip Technik, dann kann man auch mit größeren Händen durchaus seinen Spaß haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Chassis ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Es gibt keinerlei überstehende Flächen oder störenden Kanten und auch einem größerem Kraftaufwand hält das Gehäuse problemlos Stand ohne nachzugeben oder zu Knarzen.
Die Gleiteigenschaften sind hervorragend. Bisher ist noch keine Maus so flott über das für den Tests verwendete Func Surface 1030 XL geglitten. Hier spielen die großen Gleitfüße und das geringe Gewicht ihre Vorteile voll aus und lassen die Kone Maus quasi über das Mauspad fliegen.
Die Tasten bieten allesamt einen sehr knackigen Druckpunkt und geben ein gutes Feedback. Der Tastenhub vom Mausrad ist kürzer als bei den anderen Buttons und benötigt etwas mehr Druck zur Betätigung. Das Scrollen geht straffer als bei zuletzt getesteten Mäusen, was aber keinesfalls negativ aufzufassen ist, denn dadurch vermittelt das Mausrad eine höhere Präzision. Die vier Zusatztasten wurden alle als optimal platziert und sind ohne Fingerakrobatik problemlos zu erreichen. 

Die per Treiber veränderbare Lift off Distanz ist mit minimalen 0,75 mm erfreulich niedrig. Im Treiber lässt sich die Höhe in vier Stufen auf maximal 1,6 mm hochregulieren und damit an die persönlichen Bedürfnisse beim Spielen anpassen. Der Avago Lasersensor lässt sich von 200 dpi bis 8200 dpi in etwas groben 200er Schritten regeln. Beim DPI Wechsel über die Bedienelemente oberhalb des Mausrades wird, sofern es im Treiber aktiviert ist, ein akustisches Feedback zur aktuell anliegenden Empfindlichkeit gegeben.  Während das Tracking bei niedriger bis mittlerer Abtastung noch durchaus präzise funktioniert wird es mit sehr hohen DPI Zahlen zunehmend schwammiger. Professionelle Spieler dürften zudem die dauerhafte positive Beschleunigung und das leichte Smoothing des Sensors stören. Als Casual Gamer wird man diese Punkte aber nicht unbedingt negativ auffassen sondern sich wohl eher über die überaus flüssig erscheinende Zeigerbewegung freuen.

Das beleuchtete Logo kann laut Hersteller über den Treiber mit bis zu 16,8 Millionen verschiedenen Farben in Szene werden. Hierbei hat die Kone Pure jedoch ein paar kleine Probleme mit der Farbechtheit und lässt den Farbton in einigen Fällen blaustichig wirken. So erscheint zum Beispiel Gelb mit einem leichten Grünstich oder reines Weiß wirkt Hellblau.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

*Positive Aspekte*
*+* Optik
*+* Ergonomie und Haptik
*+* Verarbeitung
*+* Gleiteigenschaften
*+* Sensor sehr präzise bei niedriger und mittlerer Empfindlichkeit…​
*Negative Aspekte*
*-* …jedoch zunehmend schwammiger bei sehr hoher Empfindlichkeit
*-* Nur grobe Stufen bei der Anpassung der Empfindlichkeit​
Die Verarbeitung und die Materialwahl der Roccat Kone Pure liegt auf einem erstklassigen Niveau und die Softtouchbeschichtung sorgt für eine äußerst angenehme Haptik. Das verwendete Gehäuse ist eher für kleine bis mittlere Hände prädestiniert, jedoch durchaus auch mit etwas größeren Händen zu gebrauchen. Die schlichte schwarze Optik wird mit einem individuell beleuchtbaren Rückenlogo gekonnt in Szene gesetzt. Aufgrund des sehr geringen Gewichtes und der großen Gleitfüße weist die Maus zudem hervorragende Gleiteigenschaften auf.
Der ansprechend gestaltete und vielfältige Treiber bietet volle Kontrolle über die Maus und lässt unter anderem auch die Abtastrate und Lift off Distanz an persönliche Vorlieben anpassen. Zudem steht ein etwas umständlicher, aber sehr umfangreicher Makroeditor zur Verfügung. Der verwendete Avago Sensor erwies sich im Test bis zu einer mittleren Empfindlichkeit als äußert präzise, vermittelt jedoch bei sehr hohen Empfindlichkeiten ein zunehmend schwammigeres Gefühl. Die Anpassung erfolgt lediglich in groben 200 dpi Schritten, hier wäre unter Umständen eine etwas feinere Abstimmung wünschenswert gewesen.
Insgesamt ist die zirca 60€ teure Roccat Kone Pure als ein durchaus gelungenes und hochwertiges Gesamtpaket zu betrachten, welches nur wenige, für die meisten Spieler eher unerhebliche Schwächen aufweist. Grund genug die Maus mit einem Gold Award auszuzeichnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (18. März 2013)

Der Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## gh0st76 (18. März 2013)

Gut geschrieben. Wie immer. Nur Gold obwohl der Sensor Grütze ist? Der hat positive Beschleunigung und verliert im direkten Vergleich mit dem Avago 3090. Schreibst ja selber das bei hoher CPI die Bewegungen schwammig werden. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da auf allen CPI Stufen nicht irgendwas außer die Beschleunigung die Mausbewegung beeinflusst.


----------



## Braineater (18. März 2013)

Bis mittlere DPI ist die Maus durchaus sehr gut nutzbar und mehr braucht im normalfall eh keiner ^^ Zudem kann man mit der Sensitivity Option dem Effekt gut entgegen wirken. Sollte ich vll noch ergänzen. Einfach mit steigender DPI Zahl die Empfindlichkeit um 1 oder 2 Stufen senken.

Ich werd aber über eine Änderung der Bewertung nachdenken. Dann muss ich allerdings das Review der Corsair M65 auch noch anpassen.


----------



## Anubis12334 (22. März 2013)

Sieht ja inzwischen eher wie eine G9 als wie eine Kone aus ...


----------



## Marule (23. März 2013)

Sieht Optisch einfach klasse aus....vllt wird die ja mal meine sehr sehr alte Razer Pro Solutions 1.6 ablösen


----------



## Jackjan (24. März 2013)

Na, wenn diese dann doch endlich das Mausrad-Problem nicht mehr hat, könnte ich sogar drüber nachdenken mir das Ding zu holen.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (24. März 2013)

Das Mausradproblem bestand bei Kone / Kone[+] (bis zur neuesten Version), also Mäusen mit 4D Wheel. Die Kone Pure hat ein 2D Wheel.


----------



## Flo6sic6 (26. März 2013)

Ich hab eine Frage bzgl meiner neuen Kone XTD. Ich verzweifel fast mit den Makros...

Mein Ziel ist es ein endlos Makro zu erstellen welches ausschließlich durch den wiederholten Tastendruck gestoppt werden kann. Das Limit in der Software scheint jedoch bei 255 Loops zu sein.

Habt ihr einen Ausweg? Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## HereIsJohnny (27. März 2013)

Du machst nichts falsch. Die Software bietet keine Möglichkeit für Endlosmakros.


----------



## Braineater (15. August 2013)

Die Kone Pure treibt es mittlerweile auch recht bunt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## captain.ahab (11. März 2014)

Hi Braineater, danke für Deinen guten Artikel.

Habe dazu noch eine Frage. Wie gut lässt sich die gummiartige Oberfläche reinigen? Habe bei einer Roccat Lua gesehen, dass die natürlichen "Fettfinger" (also nicht durch Créme oder sowas) nach einiger Zeit kaum noch zu entfernen sind. Ist das bei dieser Maus auch so? Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Bilder, wie die Maus nach ein paar Stunden Einsatz aussieht?


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Berky (3. Februar 2015)

Ich benutze die Pure seit drei Monaten.  Auf Grund der kleineren Bauweise hätten die Vor-und Rücktaste weiter vorne sein sollen. Ich denke Roccat hat diese beiden Tasten aus optischen Gründen mittig gelassen, wären diese weiter vorne und man wüsste auch nicht, das es um eine kleinere Maus handelt, sähe es sich von der Seite sehr komisch aus. Liegt meine Vermutung richtig finde ich es sehr schade, das man Optik vor Ergonomie setzt.


----------

